

Donate to The NetBSD Foundation - enduser
http://www.netbsd.org/donations/

======
klrr
Could someone explain the differences between FreeBSD, NetBSD and OpenBSD?
(Not in detail, just so I get a general view what the different goals are.)

~~~
MichaelStubbs
I feel a worthy, yet absent, *BSD would also be DragonFlyBSD.

Exactly what the difference is between DragonFlyBSD and other BSDs I will
leave for someone else to summarise in a more definitive way, however my take
is that it is all-round more "modern".

~~~
ams6110
_Exactly what the difference is between DragonFlyBSD and other BSDs I will
leave for someone else to summarise_

It's all rather nicely explained on the front page of their website.

<http://www.dragonflybsd.org/>

------
lightweb
Poor, poor, nearly-forgotten NetBSD. I hope they have the same kind of
response FreeBSD got. :-)

------
gamache
Off-topic, but this discussion might attract the right people.

How much NetBSD-originated code remains in Darwin and OS X?

I remember that in the initial betas, there was heavy usage of NetBSD's
userland (at least); I've no idea how much remains today.

EDIT: Everyone's mentioning FreeBSD, but I swear to $GOD[0] that I remember
seeing 'NetBSD' at the top of many early man pages. NetBSD's site seems to
remember something similar:
<http://www.netbsd.org/gallery/products.html#darwin>

~~~
mpweiher
Looking at the Unix History diagram:

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/50/Unix_hist...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/50/Unix_history-
simple.png)

A lot of the BSD that's in OSX actually predates either FreeBSD or NetBSD,
coming via NeXTStep from BSD 4.3 and via Mac OS X Server from 4.4. In addition
there are FreeBSD influences. NetBSD seems largely independent.

That's also roughly what I remember (ex-NeXTie).

~~~
gamache
There's a line from NetBSD 1.3 (boy howdy, I loved that OS) to OS X Server, if
you look closely.

~~~
mpweiher
Yeah, I saw that line and didn't know whether that was a connection or not
(that's why I used some weasel words to hedge).

Looking at it more closely, it does look like a connection, but I _think_ it
is a fairly minor one. The first Mac OS X Server was still pretty close to
NeXTStep/Rhapsody.

The bigger changes came later with Mac OS X, which was a major rewrite.

------
butbutbut
I've never used ABC BSD for any significant length of time, but here's what I
know. ABC BSD is for X, DEF BSD is for Y and GHI BSD is for Z.

Although I don't use ABC BSD, read their code or particpate in making
contributions, here's how ABC BSD works ... and here's the lowdown on their
code ...

Oh, and the history of ABC BSD is .... I know because I've always been a user
of Clickity Click OS and I've been watching ABC BSD.

Take it from me, I speak with authority.

------
DanBC
Minor typo:

> The simplest way to donate is to sent money via Google Checkout or PayPal.

Should be "send money".

~~~
8plot
Major omission is the lack of bitcoin address. At least _for me_ , the
simplest way to donate.

